# Surprising my wife with a new chi puppy...need advice!



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok I need some advice from the ladies! My wife's birthday is coming up and I decided part of her gift would be another chi! But I am feeling a little guilty and need some advice.

First we have talked forever about getting another pup so Milo would have a friend to play with. She always jokes around asking me to steal other friends chihuahuas and bring them home. Lol. So I know she isn't against the idea. We even brought home a rescue once but the dog didn't like Milo so he went to a friend of ours. I have already put down a deposit with a breeder for an adorable long coat chi. And I'm scheduled to pick him up this weekend (while my wife is at work). I know she'll love him because she loves all dogs. Also I do most of the work in terms of feeding, vet visits, and the expenses etc. 

But as the date gets closer I am having a little guilt/remorse about making the decision myself and springing it on her. For some reason I feel like I would need to be involved in picking our new pup if the situations were reversed. I'm also kinda feeling guilty that I was able to choose the dog I found the most adorable. 

Question for the ladies here. Would you be secretly upset if your husband/boyfriend just brought home a chihuahua pup and surprised you? Would you immediately resent the fact you had no input into choosing him? All chihuahua pups are irresistible but i'm slightly worried that since it is such a big decision she might have a "fictional" perfect imaginary pup in mind that our new one can't compete with. Part of me thinks she'll instantly fall in love with him but part of me thinks that I might be ambushing her with "my choice" of pup.

Am I overthinking this? I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

And I thought women over analized (sp) things!! lol

I think your wife would be over the moon with a surprise puppy I know I would be. And the fact that you went to all the trouble of keeping it a secret while you organised it all, I would be very happy!

Stop beating yourself up and stert being excited about your new addition! xx


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

I would be over the moon if my O/H bought me a chihuahua pup for my birthday!! i offen joke about things like that!!
I know that going to see the pup and choosing is such a exciting time but , for her to come home and see what u have got for her would be even more exciting!!
Keep your chin up, im sure ur gunna be in her good books for a longggg time


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd also be over the moon!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I also go with the others,what a surprise it will be for her on the day.I also got a puppy for my last birthday,ok yes i chose her but if my hubby had come home with a puppy i would have been over the moon,and i think it will make it even more special.Do let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i think she'll be thrilled 
if you're not sure, why not find some comparison between the new pup and Milo?
some trait that your wife loves about Milo and say that is why you chose it for her.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Alan.............. will you marry me?  
lol Ok seriously... I think it's super sweet and i'm sure she'll be thrilled.


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Can you have a word with my OH....I would be thrilled if he presented me with a chi pup


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, I'd be thrilled to, but if on the off chance she's not quite happy you could always tell her she gets to pick the third one


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

You'll now have to have a chat with all of our husbands. That is the sweetest thing I've ever heard! I'm sure she'll be happy, and you know her best so I'm sure the one you picked is great.


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

Haha - ok thanks all! I think I just had a moment of clarity - I don't think this is about the puppy. I remember the same weird/anxious feeling when planning her big 30th BDay Surprise Party! All the sneaking around, secret planning, late nights on the internet, white lies to keep her off track - haha - isn't it funny that planning an elaborate surprise makes you act the same way as someone who is having an affair? LOL.

Thanks for the reassurance! And good idea - I'll let her pick the third one! (As long as it 's a chi!)


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Anticipation is half the fun..... enjoy the moment(s)

your cup will be overflowing with brownie points for quite awhile after getting that puppy 
-=^..^=-


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I personally would want to be part of the decision, but then again I like/want specific things 

So if your wife is one to typically want something very specific, PLEASE make her part of the decision. Of course she will think it's sweet initially...but after the fact, she will really wish she had been part of the decision. That's just my opinion, tho  

You could put a picture in an envelope or big box and wrap it up and have her unwrap that you guys are allowed to get a new chi


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw so very sweet of you. I'm sure everyone would love a hubby so thoughtful.  

My personal feeling on the topic is that I would want to know and have input though. While it's an incredibly sweet and thoughtful gift, I am not a fan of giving pets as "surprise" presents unless the other person has already been specific and pointed out exactly what dog they want. I would want to be part of the decision, it's a big decision, and this chi will be a part of your family for many years, so you want to be sure.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I think she'll be thrilled. My shar-pei dog was a present fom my mom and I was thrilled. The important part is tht you know she will want a chi which you do. My mom knew I wanted and was able to care for the dog.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

I would love the surprise of a chi puppy. My OH would never surprise me with one though he would be afraid of picking one I don't like too lol. Good Luck Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Aww this is so sweet.

Whether it's a Chi pup or a diamond ring or just a cheap necklace, if my husband would spend that amount of time and thought to arrange this, I would be very happy. I would think you love her very much and hence what you did what you did. You know your wife better than anyone else, I think if you originally thought she would go mad, you wouldn't even go on that route trying to arrange this. 

Just rest assure and look forward to her birthday and present her a lovely surprise.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is a great question! Here's my story: When my mixed breed dog died many years ago (medium size), I decided I wanted one of the small chi dogs that could be an inside dog. I wanted a White Female! I wasn't looking really hard for one because I think I was still grieving over my other dog. I knew what I wanted!
My birthday rolled around and my dad & brother pulled up in the driveway & asked me to come outside. I had no idea what they wanted & never would have imagined them finding me a chi. I looked inside the truck where my dad was still sitting, & at first didn't see anything, but there was this tiny, bright white little chi with pink ears and nose that blended in with the white bench seat. I melted and fell all to pieces.
They had made a deal with the breeder that if I didn't want her, they could bring her back. I held her and never let go. I never thought that someone would be able to pick a chi out for me, but the men in my life did!
I think your a very considerate, kind-hearted man for doing something like this & I applaud you! I know she'll love your choice!! Good Luck!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I think it's wonderful, too! 

You'll have to be sure to post her reaction, as well as pics!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I personally would want to be part of the decision, but then again I like/want specific things
> 
> So if your wife is one to typically want something very specific, PLEASE make her part of the decision. Of course she will think it's sweet initially...but after the fact, she will really wish she had been part of the decision. That's just my opinion, tho
> 
> You could put a picture in an envelope or big box and wrap it up and have her unwrap that you guys are allowed to get a new chi


Meeee tooo... but then hubby says I'm a bit of a control freak( I have to admit, I am very picky)...LOL I would be happy he'd want to add another chihuahua though!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

buddy you have nothing to worry about im' sure which ever pup you picked you had her likes of what type of pup she'd like in mind .. right ? so there she's going to love it !

lol because i really want a bulldog so i drop hints like oh if i ever got a bulldog it would be white ect.. lol i'm sure she's done this as well!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I personally would want to be involved in the picking just because i'm somewhat picky and it's a life choice.

If you know your wife is picky you can make up a "coupon" of sorts: Good for One Chihuahua puppy of your liking! To be redeemed asap!

I think that would be a happy medium.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, I can only relate to this on a personal level, and if it were me, I'd be thrilled. 

See, I know myself really well, and I know what a hard time I have making decisions when it comes to deciding between "this" thing and "that" one. Doesn't matter if it's a clothing item, a set of sheets for the bed, dog toys, or anything else I get to spend my money on, if there are too many choices, I start to over-think and second-guess and it just drags on and on and on. I'm really bad. 

I so much prefer receiving gifts because then I don't HAVE to make a choice, it's made for me! I doubt I'll ever be in the position of receiving a chihuahua as a gift, but if I were, personally I would just LOVE it!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Tink said:


> Well, I can only relate to this on a personal level, and if it were me, I'd be thrilled.
> 
> See, I know myself really well, and I know what a hard time I have making decisions when it comes to deciding between "this" thing and "that" one. Doesn't matter if it's a clothing item, a set of sheets for the bed, dog toys, or anything else I get to spend my money on, if there are too many choices, I start to over-think and second-guess and it just drags on and on and on. I'm really bad.
> 
> I so much prefer receiving gifts because then I don't HAVE to make a choice, it's made for me! I doubt I'll ever be in the position of receiving a chihuahua as a gift, but if I were, personally I would just LOVE it!


Wow !! This sooo sounds like me. LOL


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

cherper said:


> Alan.............. will you marry me?
> lol Ok seriously... I think it's super sweet and i'm sure she'll be thrilled.


LMAO!!! Girl you were the first person that popped in my head when I read the TITLE of the post! LOLOL SOOOO FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!


I think what you're doing is very sweet and I think she'll be in LOVE with the fact you surprised her like this. My fiance bought me my Kizzie for my birthday but we were both involved yet I was sorta the one that found her and did all the research LOL STILL what you did was very sweet and loving. The only thing is if my fiance did that to me without telling me (We talk about another one all the time) he would know I want female, black, and LC or SC wouldn't matter. Hopefully she isn't disappointed with the gender you picked or color. I will say that if my fiance brought home a Chi male that was white I would love him just the same and I wouldn't be mad one but but I know everybody is different. HOW SWEET OF YOU!! She is sooo lucky! Congrats on your new boy and Milo is adorable!!!!


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am a bit of a control freak at times but I know I would LOVE getting a new chi puppy for my birthday. 

I think if you're wife is anything like me, she will see it as a new baby who needs her to look after it & love it no matter what.

Best of luck!


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments people! I'll let ya know how it goes!


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

I would be over the moon if my hubby even thought about something like that! Trust me you'll be in her good books for a long while! 

Your wife is a very lucky woman!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Please keep us posted, I am sure she will be very excited.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i think that is wonderful i recieved buster as a birthday surprise from my daughter and grandsons and i love him so much hes the one i always wanted


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

Well THAT was a success! Wife thinks he's perfect and was in shock! Last time I saw her that surprised was when I got down on one knee! Haha! Now I just have to reign in some of her enthusiasm so our oldest doesn't get jealous!  Here's a pic - we name all of our dogs with M names so Milo's new brother is "Maverick"!! Thanks for all of your support folks - I am glad I went through with it! 

















MORE PICS SOON!!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Grats, I'm glad it went so well!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:hello1: YAY!! So glad she loves him. He is a little cutie for sure.  She'll be telling EVERYONE, you are gonna be a big hero now!  lol


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

so glad it worked out  he is a cutie


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

cherper said:


> :hello1: YAY!! So glad she loves him. He is a little cutie for sure.  She'll be telling EVERYONE, you are gonna be a big hero now!  lol



i agree!!! your going to have HUGE brownie points for the next while.....all of her friends will be getting mad at their husbands for not getting them somthing as awsome!!

my question is now you have set her standards high....ahaha youll have to think of somthing really good for next year!! lol ur new pups adorable congrats!!!


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

More pics of Maverick!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Aww! He's great  LOVE his face, what a good looking boy!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

He is ADORABLE,keep us posted on how he's doing


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Great news, she's a lucky lady and Maverick is adorable


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He is adorable! I am so glad it was a wonderful surprise for her


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

milo and maverick are perfection! Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness, he is sooo adorable! I'm glad your wife is so thrilled! Congrats on your new addition!


----------

